# Old Fashioned Cornbread



## Reformingstudent (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone here have a good recipe for Cornbread? I never tried to make any except from a box of Martha White instant cornbread mix but I want the old fashion kind that you bake in a iron skillet.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 21, 2009)

Toni (Knoxienne) does- as well as some incredible sweet corn cake that will knock your socks off and make your taste buds dance for joy! I'll let her know to get back to this thread.

Theognome


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 21, 2009)

2 cups cornmeal 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
2 eggs, beaten 
2 cups buttermilk 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 

Combine the first four ingredients in a large bowl. Add eggs, buttermilk, and oil, stirring just until dry ingredients are moistened. Place in a well greased 10 inch cast iron skillet in a 450F oven for 25 minutes or until lightly browned.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is my mother's southern recipe

1 cup corn meal
3/4 cup flour
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 cup sugar
stir well then add
1/4 cup oil
1 egg
about 1 cup of milk just to make it semi runny

Now if that doesn't strike you as sounding good here is my recipe

1 box of Jiffy corn meal
1/4 cup of sugar
then follow the instructions on back of box
this recipe will knock your socks off!


----------



## JM (Feb 21, 2009)

My wife does this one : Tex-Mex Cheese Biscuits


----------



## DTK (Feb 21, 2009)

Reformingstudent said:


> Anyone here have a good recipe for Cornbread? I never tried to make any except from a box of Martha White instant cornbread mix but I want the old fashion kind that you bake in a iron skillet.



1 cup self-rising cornmeal
1 cup all purpose flour
1 cup milk
1 egg beaten
2 tablespoons of vegetable oil.

Combine cornmeal and flour. Add the milk, egg and vegetable oil, and mix well by hand. Pour the batter into a well-greased iron skillet (8 inch frying pan), and bake at 400 degrees F for 20-25 minutes or until *lighly* browned.

I make it often, but especially whenever I'm making cornbread dressing. 

DTK


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's my Great Grandmother's recipe which actually is a family recipe that predates the 'Recent Unpleasantness' (She always called it that.)

2 cups of yellow cornmeal
1 cup of flour
1/2 cup of sugar
1 tablespoon of baking soda
1 tablespoon of salt.
2 cups of buttermilk.

Turn you oven on to 375. Place about 1/2 teaspoon of baking grease into a 10 inch cast iron skillet. Put the skillet in the oven to preheat it.

Mix all the dry ingredients until they are all blended. Add the buttermilk and mix until there are no lumps.

Retrieve the heated skillet. (You want it hot.) Swirl the bacon grease around so that the entire skillet bottom and up the sides is covered. You can easily do this by tilting the skillet. Don't use a brush or rag. It will soak up the bacon grease which you need. Once coated, pour in the batter. Cook for around 30 minutes. 

Folks, this is the cornbread recipe that won over my Yankee in laws to liking cornbread. It is very easy and very good. You can't beat a slice of it with butter and sorghum or honey.

Gotta get back to my ribs. . . .


----------

